# Bulbophyllum Tingabarinum



## Junglejewel (Jul 22, 2020)

Love this little guy. This year, it graced me with 3 spikes! 2 blooming and another forming still. Love the vivid orange color and the amazing scent of cilantro! Yum! Haha


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 23, 2020)

cute. is it warmth tolerant?


----------



## Junglejewel (Jul 23, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> cute. is it warmth tolerant?


Very! It comes from Vietnam. It blooms and grows fastest for me in the summer, where the temps of my growing area stay between 78-82


----------



## abax (Jul 23, 2020)

The color is quite striking...sort of pumpkin color on my monitor. The
thing I like most is the name; it has a musical ring to it.


----------



## Junglejewel (Jul 24, 2020)

abax said:


> The color is quite striking...sort of pumpkin color on my monitor. The
> thing I like most is the name; it has a musical ring to it.


It doesn’t come through in the pics, but the flowers are a sparkly metallic too. Super cool


----------



## Deerfern (Jul 24, 2020)

Wow. I am so glad to hear they smell of cilantro! Someone had a list of fragrant ones, and it as we know, a lot of Bulbs don't smell very nice. A list I ran across showing fragrances said this one smells like (and excuse me, I'm just repeating what I read) stink beetles. Much rather smell cilantro, so maybe I will get this one after all! Beautiful flowers too you did a great job!


----------



## Guldal (Jul 24, 2020)

Good growing, Jewel! 

And I am glad to hear, we're here dealing with a bulbo with a pleasant smell/scent....I love cilantro, so now can't wait for my own li'l one to reach maturity and bloom!


----------



## Guldal (Jul 24, 2020)

Deerfern said:


> Someone had a list of fragrant ones, and it as we know, a lot of Bulbs don't smell very nice.



It's true, that some of the bulbo species are odorous (e.g. Bulb. phalaenopsis reeking of dead elephant, Bulb. trigonosepalum of dead fish, and Bulb. echinolabium just of death), this might especially ring true for some of the fly polinated species - but in general, I think, that the genus has got an overly bad press, as several of the species have no scent at all, but very beautiful flowers; and others an outright pleasant scent and very beautiful flowers (e.g. Bulb. ambrosia, Bulb. lobbii and Bulb. dearei)


----------



## Junglejewel (Jul 24, 2020)

Deerfern said:


> Wow. I am so glad to hear they smell of cilantro! Someone had a list of fragrant ones, and it as we know, a lot of Bulbs don't smell very nice. A list I ran across showing fragrances said this one smells like (and excuse me, I'm just repeating what I read) stink beetles. Much rather smell cilantro, so maybe I will get this one after all! Beautiful flowers too you did a great job!


Stink beetles? Lol interesting. Well we all have different sniffers I guess! Lol it is a very lovely cilantro smell to me, and from research I’ve done, that’s a common scent for this species.


----------



## Junglejewel (Jul 24, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Good growing, Jewel!
> 
> And I am glad to hear, we're here dealing with a bulbo with a pleasant smell/scent....I love cilantro, so now can't wait for my own li'l one to reach maturity and bloom!


I too LOVE cilantro! I literally put it in everything I cook! Haha


----------



## Junglejewel (Jul 24, 2020)

I


----------



## Junglejewel (Jul 24, 2020)

A little tip on this species, I had it for a couple years in bright shade, and it didn’t bloom... I started giving it 3-4 hrs of direct, afternoon sun, and boom! Blooms every summer now.


----------



## Junglejewel (Jul 24, 2020)

Guldal said:


> It's true, that some of the bulbo species are odorous (e.g. Bulb. phalaenopsis reeking of dead elephant, Bulb. trigonosepalum of dead fish, and Bulb. echinolabium just of death), this might especially ring true for some of the fly polinated species - but in general, I think, that the genus has got an overly bad press, as several of the species have no scent at all, but very beautiful flowers; and others an outright pleasant scent and very beautiful flowers (e.g. Bulb. ambrosia, Bulb. lobbii and Bulb. dearei)


I agree. Bulbo’s have A bad reputation of stink, which is true for many, but I’ve smelled many species that are quite pleasant as well. My Lasiochilum smells of strong cinnamon! Not natural cooking cinnamon, but candied Christmas cinnamon, and my Frostii smells of fresh cut grass.


----------



## Just1more (Jul 25, 2020)

How often do you water the plant? I have it too and noticed yesterday that two of the buds have dried up/blasted. I love this little guy, just got it a couple months back. I’ll have to give it the ‘sniff test’. Wasn’t aware it had a fragrance.


----------



## Junglejewel (Jul 25, 2020)

Just1more said:


> How often do you water the plant? I have it too and noticed yesterday that two of the buds have dried up/blasted. I love this little guy, just got it a couple months back. I’ll have to give it the ‘sniff test’. Wasn’t aware it had a fragrance.


I grow it in sphagnum and keep it very moist. I let it become just damp, then water again.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. One for my list. With all those aerial roots, are you going to mount it?


----------



## Junglejewel (Jul 27, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. One for my list. With all those aerial roots, are you going to mount it?


No, I can’t keep high enough humidity for that. Some of those root tips are starting to brown... When it’s done blooming, I will repot and move the cluster of bulbs over in the pot.


----------



## musa (Jul 28, 2020)

Same procedure in my collection, nearly everything is potted, what makes sometimes problems with aerial roots. But it works with lower humiditiy.


----------



## Junglejewel (Jul 28, 2020)

musa said:


> Same procedure in my collection, nearly everything is potted, what makes sometimes problems with aerial roots. But it works with lower humiditiy.


Yep. We do what we can for our growing conditions and, they either adapt, or they don’t. I’m hard them. I have the attitude where you live or die. Get tough plant! Lol


----------



## musa (Jul 29, 2020)

That's it. It is impossible to create different conditions for several species in my small growing aerea... and btw I'm living here, too!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 29, 2020)

great colour


----------



## Junglejewel (Jul 29, 2020)

musa said:


> That's it. It is impossible to create different conditions for several species in my small growing aerea... and btw I'm living here, too!


Lol yep! Has to be somewhat comfortable for us too


----------



## Junglejewel (Aug 26, 2020)

Update!! This little guy must be extremely happy this year!! I originally stated and showed it had 3 spikes this year. Since then, it grew and flowered a 4th spike, and I just realized now, that it’s producing its 5th and 6th spike!!! Wow!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks, who from?


----------



## Junglejewel (Aug 27, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Thanks, who from?


I believe I got it on eBay a few years ago


----------



## Deerfern (Sep 10, 2020)

Wow you are doing something right, that's for sure! I hope mine can eventually get somewhere. I've got 3, Mirum, Ambrosia and Lasiochilum. The Lasiochilum is in the ER still (a baggie with water added for high humidity).


----------



## Junglejewel (Sep 10, 2020)

Deerfern said:


> Wow you are doing something right, that's for sure! I hope mine can eventually get somewhere. I've got 3, Mirum, Ambrosia and Lasiochilum. The Lasiochilum is in the ER still (a baggie with water added for high humidity).


My lasiochilum is a damn weed! I cut that thing back all the time and it won’t stop! Lol


----------



## Deerfern (Sep 10, 2020)

Oh my gosh I have GOT to ask you what environment you are growing that Lasiochilum! Mine is growing so slowwwwwwly. Bought it 3/24/2020 from Ebay seller, it was in pretty bad condition. So far 3 small tiny leaves only because of plastic baggie ER and Ray's Kelp Max & K-Lite. Please share what you are doing right!


----------



## Junglejewel (Sep 10, 2020)

Deerfern said:


> Oh my gosh I have GOT to ask you what environment you are growing that Lasiochilum! Mine is growing so slowwwwwwly. Bought it 3/24/2020 from Ebay seller, it was in pretty bad condition. So far 3 small tiny leaves only because of plastic baggie ER and Ray's Kelp Max & K-Lite. Please share what you are doing right!


Here’s my lasiochilum. I grow all of my orchids in my home, in a west window. They all get bright shade all day, and depending on the the time of year, get 2-4 hrs of direct sun in the afternoon. I have a cold humidifier and try to keep the humidity about 50 at night and 60-65 during the day, but during our brutal summers here where I live where almost everyday is between 95-110, the humidifier can’t keep up with the air conditioning in my home, when I need the humidity the most. It’s hard to keep it at 45-50 in the afternoons! BUT!!, I grew all my orchids in my home way before I had a humidifier, and they all did just fine! The key is tons of moister for the Bulbophyllum’s, and good light! Try to get the direct sun. I’ve noticed with all my Bulbophyllum, if they don’t get at least some DIRECT sun, they won’t bloom at all for me. All my Bulbophyllum’s are in either straight Sphagnum moss, or a semi-terrestrial mix I’ve created that the bulbo’s and my paphs that come from deep humus environments, are thriving in!


----------



## Deerfern (Sep 10, 2020)

Wow yours looks fantastic! Here's mine when I bought it and now. What a difference between yours and mine!!

I have a west window, but I grow under my LED's from theorchidhobbyist. Love those lights, have to get the 48 inch soon, I only have the 24" now. And I just got a cold humidifier, we shall see if it helps. I'm near Chicago and it's so dry in winter, it got down to 10%. Not healthy for us much less the plants. Summer stays around 50% or so.

The Ebay seller I purchased from is not good, but I bought it seeing that pic. I just didn't know any better. Paid way too much, about $30.00 plus shipping. I figure as long as I have it now I should make the best of it and see if I can save it. I didn't know the bulbs shouldn't look all shriveled up, they look like stars!

I finally recently re potted him into a 3" mesh pot. I put white styrofoam peanuts on bottom, next layer is seedling mix from repotme (still learning, can't make my own yet) top layer sphagnum. Back in the ER baggie she goes, to wait another month or so. At this point I've completely covered the bulbs with sphagnum so as to maintain moisture. I open the baggie almost every night to check it just in case there's too much humidity going on. When I leave it out of the baggie for too long, the leaves turn yellow and fall off.

Not sure where to go from here, but I want to follow your lead!!


----------



## Junglejewel (Sep 11, 2020)

Deerfern said:


> Wow yours looks fantastic! Here's mine when I bought it and now. What a difference between yours and mine!!
> 
> I have a west window, but I grow under my LED's from theorchidhobbyist. Love those lights, have to get the 48 inch soon, I only have the 24" now. And I just got a cold humidifier, we shall see if it helps. I'm near Chicago and it's so dry in winter, it got down to 10%. Not healthy for us much less the plants. Summer stays around 50% or so.
> 
> ...


What is that seedling mix comprised of? I found Bulbophyllum’s need constant moisture, and I don’t just mean wet bark... I’m not speaking for everyone, but for me, Bulbophyllum’s will NOT do well at all unless in straight Sphagnum or a terrestrial type mix. The mix I made that the Bulbophyllum’s and humus loving paphs are doing great in, and are having outstanding root growth, is as follows...
1 part- small bark (I prefer classic orchiata)
1 part- coco coir
1 part- 12-16 mesh silica sand
2 parts- New Zealand Sphagnum moss
So, not speaking for everyone and their unique growing conditions, but for me and mine in the home, Bulbophyllum’s need straight sphagnum or a terrestrial mix, and good light! Also, all my Bulbophyllum’s will grow good in the bright, indirect light, but NONE will flower without at least some direct sunshine for me. I’ve never grown with lights, but I’m sure they can make sun like light outputs. I don’t know really... by the way, here’s spike #5 and #6 blooming now on the tingabarinum.


----------



## musa (Sep 12, 2020)

Deerfern, on the last foto it looks like most bulbs of your lasiochilum are covered with wet sphagnum, that may cause you rot and total loss of the plant. I had that once with a Bulb. fascinator.
I grow my Bulbophyllum in pure Orchiata of different size. e.g. sect. Macrobulbon is growing in Orchiata 12 - 18 mm.

I agree that Bulbs. need lots of light to bloom. My Bulb phalaenopsis with a max. leaflength of 117 cm and 11 leaves is hanging without sunlight and havent jet bloomed.


----------

